# 

## mixies

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,

Mój sąsiad zbudował obskurne ogrodzenie zlokalizowane w naszej granicy, nie mam nic przeciwko ogrodzeniu, ale ono jest obżydliwe!! 
Działki są położone na terenie otuliny parku krajobrazowego!!

Załączone zdjęcie ogrodzenia wykonane jest z mojej działki, za ogrodzeniem dom budowany przez sąsiada. 
Z góry zaznaczę, iż nie da się z nim dogadać - jakiekolwiek negocjacje skutkowały kłótniami ( przyłącza wody, prądu..itp) - aspołeczny typ.
Czy istnieje jakaś ochrona estetyki? Macie jekieś rady?

----------


## Elfir

Tak - zbuduj sobie ładne ogrodzenie po swojej stronie działki albo posadź rośliny.

----------


## Pretorian_

Jeśli płot stoi w granicy działki, a Ty nie chcesz tego płotu możesz zażądać cofnięcia go o pół metra w jego stronę. Będziesz mógł wybudować (również pół metra od swojej granicy) swój, estetyczny płot. Możesz też zakryć go drzewkami.lub postawić np. ogrodzenie drewniane panelowe, aby zakryć widoki..

----------


## firewall

A na jakiej podstawie ma żądać te 0,5m odstąpienia?

----------


## Łukasz80

coś pisało, że te 0,5m jest w celu dostępu do serwisowania i konserwacji owej strony ogrodzenia - w przeciwnym wypadku wchodzi na teren sąsiada, co w tym przypadku jest raczej niemożliwe   :smile:

----------


## firewall

Otóż wystarczy że odsunie się 1mm od granicy i możesz mu naskoczyć.To że ktoś ma "odmienną" estetykę nie jest wystarczającym powodem do rozebrania płotu( szczególnie jak MPZP nic na ten temat nie mówi).
U mnie sąsiad ma betonowy(prefabrykowany), a plan zakazuje wznoszenia takich i co? Ano nic - ponieważ był postawiony przed uchwaleniem planu.

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## ttstewart

Posadź żywopłot z tui.  :smile:

----------


## firewall

> Było napisane że płot stoi w granicy działki. Można umilić życie sąsiadowi żądaniem przesunięcia płotu, ale i tak go będziesz widział. Można go wyremontować, postawiony w granicy działki jest też twoją własnością, i zażadać zwrotu połowy kosztów. To wszystko głównie w teorii.
> Może to tymczasowy płot.


nie możesz żądać zwrotu połowy kosztów. Niestety.

----------


## Elfir

chyba na szczęscie, a nie "niestety". 

Wybuduje ci się po sąsiedzku jakiś bogacz i postawi mur z klinkieru a potem zażąda zwrotu połowy nakładu?

----------


## firewall

Pisałem" niestety" w odniesieniu do zdjęcia z 1 postu. 
Najgorsze w tym jest to że nie ma żadnych rozwiązań prawnych które zabezpieczałyby granicę naszej własności przed oddziaływaniem innych. 
Wiadomo że teoretycznie sąsiedzi powinni dogadać się ze sobą co do stylu, rodzaju ogrodzenia i jego wysokości oraz płatności. Zwykle ma się 3 sąsiadów i oczywiście dogadanie się w takiej sprawie nie ma najmniejszych szans.
Zwykle też sąsiedzi czekają na pierwszego jelenia, który ogrodzi się ze wszystkich stron bo to pozwoli im zaoszczędzić na ogrodzeniu. Sprytny zaczeka aż wszyscy sąsiedzi ogrodzą się, a wtedy "dojrzeje" do budowy własnego ogrodzenia. I po zbudowaniu frontowego ogrodzenia siądzie zadowolony na tarasie z piwkiem w ręku patrząc z politowaniem na leszczy którzy zbudowali mu 3/4 ogrodzenia za friko.

----------


## Pretorian_

firewall sama prawda, niestety. Wielu jednak dogaduje się ze sobą, nie zawsze czeka się na jelenia.

Osobiście właśnie stawiam 114 metrów ogrodzenia, bo pomimo wybudowanych domów sąsiadów nie mam. Będę budował w graniach swojej działki, kosztem jej niezauważalnego zmniejszenia. Stwierdziłem, że jak płot zacznie się rozpadać to i tak prawdopodobnie nie znajdzie się chętny na wyłożenie gotówki. Poza tym płot będzie należał tylko do mnie.

----------


## Gosiek33

Skoro sąsiad ,,nie do rozmowy" to może i szczęście, że go nie widzisz  :wink:  Zrób swoje ogrodzenie z siatki i obsadź bluszczem, albo zrób płot z desek, a skutecznie zasłonisz sąsiada. I tak jeśli nie możecie się dogadać musisz raczej zrobić swoje ogrodzenie. A to szkaradzieństwo jak najbardziej wygląda na tymczasowe, na okres budowy. Czy już mieszkasz w swoim domu i masz ten widok na co dzień?

----------


## gaga33

> Skoro sąsiad ,,nie do rozmowy" to może i szczęście, że go nie widzisz  Zrób swoje ogrodzenie z siatki i obsadź bluszczem, albo zrób płot z desek, a skutecznie zasłonisz sąsiada. I tak jeśli nie możecie się dogadać musisz raczej zrobić swoje ogrodzenie. A to szkaradzieństwo jak najbardziej wygląda na tymczasowe, na okres budowy. Czy już mieszkasz w swoim domu i masz ten widok na co dzień?


Tez tak uwazam,zrob swoje ogrodzenia troszke dalej od sasiada na swojej dzialce,wtedy kiedy np sasiad bedzie chcial je wymienic albo podlaczyc sie do Twojego nie bedzie takiej mozliwosci,bo bedzie ono nie w granicy ,ale na Twojej dzialce.Zrob sobie betonowe,albo jakies takie aby miec tez troche prywatnosci od sasiada.

----------


## Lopesjus

Zrób swoje jak radzą inni.  Z uwagi na estetykę odradzam betonowe. U Twojego sąsiada można się przyczepić do bezpieczeństwa jego "ogrodzenia" (górna krawędź może stanowić zagrożenie)

----------


## mixies

No widzę że nic innego nie mogę zrobić jak zasłonić to na własną rękę. W domu mieszkamy już od 6 lat i wcześniej nie było tego typu problemów, dopóki sąsiad nie zaczął się budować. Jedynie jako jedyny we wsi nie zgadzał się na przebieg mediów po jego działce. Dziękuję za porady!

----------


## grzegorz_si

Żeby zbudować tego potworka to musiał wleźć na Twoją posesję. Pozwoliłeś mu na to? Generalnie niezła papranina. To się rozpadnie za niedługo i będzie spokój. Uwaga tylko na dzieciaki, żeby komuś krzywdy nie zrobiło. 
Generalnie współczuję sąsiada. To największy koszmar mieć buraka i złośliwego idiotę za płotem. Miałem takiego przez kilkanaście lat i wiem co piszę  :sad: 

Możesz ewentualnie, jak zacznie się chwiać pomóc temu badziewiu się rozpaść i pajaca potem nie wpuścić na podwórko, żeby to naprawiał.
Z drugiej strony, może lepiej najpierw podejść do gościa z flaszką, spróbować pogadać przy kieliszku, dojść do jakiegoś porozumienia. Ot tak po ludzku. 
Może akurat nie jest takim burakiem? Czasem warto spróbować po dobroci.

Napiszę Ci też, że mój były sąsiad, który był wyjątkowym sukinkotem i uprzykrzał nam życia jak tylko mógł, w trudnej sytuacji w jakiej znalazła się moja rodzina (pożar) był tym, który najwięcej nam pomagał.
Zupełnie bezinteresownie, nikt go o nic nie prosił, sam przyszedł. Tak że różnie bywa.

----------


## Beti44

Mój sąsiad miał najpierw ogrodzenie z rozlatujących się nieokorowanych kawałków drzewa, żeby poprawić mi estetykę postawił betonowe szkaradzieństwo, oczywiście wzorem do siebie, od mojej stony jest betonowa ściana. I to jednak nie byłoby takie tragiczne bo tragiczniejsze jest to co ma na swoim podwórku i czego w  żaden sposób nawet ten betonowy płot nie ukrywa, jestem zmuszona poczekać ok 10 lat aż tuje urosną powyżej 3 m i męczyć się z widokiem. A sąsiad z tych wyjątkowo antypatycznych, już mi zdążył umilić życie mimo, że jeszcze tam nie mieszkam.

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy istnieje jakaś ochrona estetyki? Macie jekieś rady?


Mam wrażenie że o ogrodzenie jest tymczasowe...na pewno gdy już zbuduje je zmieni- obecnie wykorzystał to co miał aby odciąć się od tego co buduje po swojej stronie - gdy już zakończy "swoje dzieło" zapewne ogrodzenie tymczasowe zniknie nie ma co się stosować czy grodzić - oczywiście naturalne roślinki tworzą swoją atmosferę, ale czy jest sens na tym etapie robić sobie wroga czy wyrabiać negatywną opinię? myślę, że nie warto.

----------


## marynata

> gdy już zakończy "swoje dzieło" zapewne ogrodzenie tymczasowe zniknie


Tylko że u nas prawo nie przewiduje zakończenia budowy w określonym terminie,on może budować się jeszcze i 10 lat.
Nie postąpił ładnie nie uprzedzając sąsiadów o swoim pomyśle nie wyjaśniając co gdzie i do kiedy.Na dodatek jak twierdzi autor wątku,ogrodzenie zbudowane jest bez jego zgody w granicy.Oj nie będzie z tym sąsiadem łatwo...
Swoja drogą,cóż za polot projektowy.... :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> Tylko że u nas prawo nie przewiduje zakończenia budowy w określonym terminie,on może budować się jeszcze i 10 lat.


Oj przesadzasz nikt w dzisiejszych czasach nie buduje 10 lat




> Nie postąpił ładnie nie uprzedzając sąsiadów o swoim pomyśle nie wyjaśniając co gdzie i do kiedy.Na dodatek jak twierdzi autor wątku,ogrodzenie zbudowane jest bez jego zgody w granicy.Oj nie będzie z tym sąsiadem łatwo...
> Swoja drogą,cóż za polot projektowy....


Jestem ciekaw czy ktokolwiek uprzedza sąsiadów co i kiedy będzie robił u siebie  :wink: 
Stawianie ogrodzenia w granicy nie wymaga zgody sąsiada

" W świetle przepisów obecnie obowiązującego rozporządzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie, nie istnieje nakaz budowy ogrodzeń ażurowych. Swego czasy wypowiadał się na ten temat Trybunał Konstytucyjny, który uznał, iż obowiązujący w poprzednim rozporządzeniu nakaz budowy ogrodzeń ażurowych (i wynikający stąd zakaz budowania ogrodzeń w formie jednolitego muru) stanowi ograniczenie prawa własności przysługującego właścicielowi obiektu budowlanego. Wprowadzenie takiego ograniczenia w rozporządzeniu, bez jakiegokolwiek oparcia w materialno-prawnym unormowaniu ustawowym, narusza nakaz ustawowego normowania ograniczeń praw i wolności, a w szczególności prawa własności (wyrok Trybunału Konstytucyjnego z dnia 06.03.2000 r., sygn. akt P. 10/99)."

Żadne przepisy nie nakazują ustawiania ogrodzeń (murów) między sąsiednimi działkami, a ich budowa zależy jedynie od woli właścicieli. Na ich postawienie nie trzeba uzyskiwać żadnego pozwolenia ani zgłaszać zamiaru budowy w urzędzie, jeśli planowana wysokość ogrodzenia nie przekracza 2,2 m.

Dodatkowo można tutaj stwierdzić, że formalnie budowa ogrodzenia bez zgody sąsiada możliwa jest jedynie na własnym terenie, w taki sposób, aby elementy ogrodzenia nie przechodziły poza granicę działki. Najczęściej jednak ogrodzenie stawiane jest w granicy i od wzajemnych ustaleń między właścicielami zależy, kto i w jakim stopniu ponosi koszty jego budowy.
Mam wrażenie, że i sam autor postu coś zaniedbał bo ogrodzenie jak widać na foto składa się z dwóch części:  jednej - palisady postawionej w granicy działki oraz starych blach ustawionych już na terenie sąsiada - więc - postawił on te blachy u siebie "wolność Tomku w swoim domku" 

Proponuję odczekać - takie zatargi sąsiedzkie są u mnie na wschodzie i trwają międzypokoleniowe niekiedy sami nie wiedzą dlaczego? Czy to warto?

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## ianb

Mam zgodę sąsiadów na budowę ogrodzenia po granicy, bez ich udziału w kosztach. Podmurówka + sztacheta drewniana.Wykonawca twierdzi,ze przepisy nakazują mi ulokowanie elementów konstrukcji metalowej ze swojej strony a sztachet od strony sąsiada. Czy ma rację? Nigdzie nie mogę znależć przepisu w tym konkrecie. 
Odwrotną sytuację widzę na zdjęciu w pierwszym poście tego tematu.
Dziękuję za wskazówki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Mam zgodę sąsiadów na budowę ogrodzenia po granicy, bez ich udziału w kosztach. Podmurówka + sztacheta drewniana.Wykonawca twierdzi,ze przepisy nakazują mi ulokowanie elementów konstrukcji metalowej ze swojej strony a sztachet od strony sąsiada. Czy ma rację? Nigdzie nie mogę znależć przepisu w tym konkrecie. 
> Odwrotną sytuację widzę na zdjęciu w pierwszym poście tego tematu.
> Dziękuję za wskazówki.


Nie jestem prawnikiem, ale kiedyś się tym interesowałem i o takich nie słyszałem. Jeżeli wykonawca taki przepis zna, niech Ci go wskaże i po problemie.
Generalnie każdy, kto robi ogrodzenie za własne pieniądze robi odwrotnie, żeby mieć ładniej ze swojej strony a nie od sąsiada  :smile: 
Moi sąsiedzi właśnie wszyscy tak mają zrobione.

----------


## Elfir

nie ma takiego przepisu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> nie ma takiego przepisu.


Może wykonawca to jakiś znajomy sąsiada i chce, żeby sąsiad miał ładniejszą część ogrodzenia ze swojej strony?  :smile:

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## nazwa12

Ktoś już tam pytał,a ja też jestem ciekawa,kiedy sąsiad postawił to dziadostwo,jak już tam mieszkasz 6 lat a sąsiad się dopiero buduje to musiałeś widzieć jak stawiał to ogrodzenie,ale myślę że to postawił tym czasowo,jak skończy budowę to się dogadacie  :smile:

----------


## ianb

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi odnośnie "lica" płotu.Też nielogiczne wydawało mi się rozwiązanie -ładniejsza strona dla sąsiada.Zwłaszcza, że w praktyce trzeba postawić na swojej działce, zapłacić za to i jeszcze patrzeć na konstrukcje.
Trochę dzisiaj jeżdziłem po podmiejskich osiedlach i obserwowałem ogrodzenia. Ok70% ogrodzeń ma właśnie to niekorzystne dla inwestora rozwiązanie - działki sąsiednie nie mają zabudowań. Albo takie same podpowiedzi wykonawców, też oczywiście nieznajomość przepisów.
Pozdrowienia.

----------

